# Getting a .380. Which one though???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey all.
I love the fact that I have my CCW permit and try to carry all the time, but my .45 feels like a kid attached to me after hours of walking with it.
Tried a few holsters, but my fatness makes em uncomfortable to be honest.:mrgreen:
I think Im 100% sure Im going to get a .380 and narrowed it to 2 guns I like. Im gonna either carry in my pocket or get a holster thats super small annd easier to carry.
Its going to be the Keltec P380 or the new Ruger lightweight LCP 380.
I like the looks, size and feedback on both and have found both to be close in price.
Wanting comments n feedback. Tnx, HG:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll give the nod to the P3AT since I have one. Ugly as hell, but it works. Plus didn't the Ruger just have a recall? I carry it pocket, IWB, and by the belt clip depending how I am dressed. Note: this is not my primary CCW gun, but only on me when clothing dictates the smaller gun or ultra-concealed is required.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Well HG, I had to vote for the shovel. In my opinion you and your ability to lift heavy things can do as much if not more damage with a shovel. :anim_lol:

I am also a fairly big fella and find IWB preferable to pocket carry. I don't carry a large gun but the M&P40 is more than adequate for SD work and I find it comfortable enough to carry from morning till night.

Good luck and stay safe.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

P3AT. Mine works great, and unlike an LCP, it won't shoot me if I drop it.


----------



## wedged (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm new to handgun ownership and I have not tried very many guns. At this point I am happy with my choices of an XDM .40 and a Sig P232 .380.
You may want to consider the P232 or the older P230.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Big Kel_Tec fan here... Just posted a thread on how to carry your Kel_Tec P-3AT


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Been carrying my Kel-Tec P3AT for 3 months now. Don't know it is there.

Do recommend frequent cleaning, especially if your pocket holster is open ended. I wear jeans and seem to have a lot of lint in the pockets and therefor in the muzzle.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Something wrong with a Bersa .380 CC?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> and unlike an LCP, it won't shoot me if I drop it.


Man... that's cold.
:mrgreen:

PhilR.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

It's interesting that you have found the two .380's to be close in price. Where I'm at, there is about an $80-$90 difference (average $259 vs. $349).

If price is essentially equal, then I would go with the Ruger once they have ironed out the bugs. I don't hold their recall against them, and in fact I'm glad to see them taking responsibility for their mistake. The LCP just plain looks nicer than the KT, which alone is good enough for me.

OTOH, there is a substantial price difference here, and for that reason I would get the P3AT. Mine was purchased last year, so I didn't have the choice, but I would not ever consider selling the KT in order to "upgrade" to an LCP. My KT has been 100% reliable and surprisingly accurate, and it serves as my summer rural carry (I carry a 9mm when I go to the larger cities).

PhilR.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks 4 the fasr esponses.
Here in Ohio the Ruger is priced at 329 and the Keltec 289, but the Rugers on sale for 299 right now.
Yea at 350lbs, My weight and holsters are a big PITA. LOL HG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> Yea at 350lbs, My weight and holsters are a big PITA. LOL HG


Have you tried OWB holsters? What holster do you use? Belt?

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have one but I'm not a big fan of them. I bought a Bersa Thunder a while back but like every 380 I've had so far I grew to dislike the little thing. I'd like to see a 380 made that was a little bigger than the pocket gun size ones I've seen so far. I'd rather have a 380 than say a 25 acp but if I could have a 9mm or bigger I'd sure go that way. I seem to becoming a big 40 fan. the last new guns I've got were both 40's


As to what one is best out of the ones listed..I can't say. I've not owned any of those. Many people I know that actually carry one seem to like the P3AT best. From what I've read about the P3AT it sounds like a better built pistol than the LCP..At least on paper.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

Since I've had bad luck with Keltecs, I guess I'd have to get the Ruger.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Put it where????*

Hemmigremmie, I, too am "waistline challenged" (325 lbs) I found that a small gun, in a cheap cloth holster fits in, and is pretty stable in the watch pocket of my jeans. Either the FEG, or the Beretta 84 just have the grip sticking out. My Pocket "T" shirt covers it up. .....And they are easier to draw than when IWB.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

hemmigremmie said:


> Yea at 350lbs, My weight and holsters are a big PITA. LOL HG


Just some food for thought here. It sounds to me like you just haven't found the right holster yet. A good holster, and belt, will make the world of difference. Also remember that if you carry IWB, you need to wear pants a couple inches bigger in the waist than you normally would to accommodate for the gun. I good holster, belt, and some new pants may be a cheaper investment than buying a new gun and will allow you to still carry your .45, which IMHO, is preferable to a .380.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

IndyRob said:


> Something wrong with a Bersa .380 CC?


As 380s go they seem alright to me


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

I voted "beat with a shovel" because I don't know anything about the Ruger's performance. I have a KT P3-AT, and I hated it for a long time. It was jamomatic for over 400 rounds! Now, it is 100% reliable with powerful self-defense rounds, but it still occasionally gags on normal (read: cheap) hardball range ammo. Of course, neither of these guns are the kind you shoot much, so once you're satisfied it's reliable with your ammo, I recommended against messing with a good thing. 

Personally, if you've got the bucks, I'd suggest bypassing an ultra-small .380 and look at either a Walther PPS or a Kahr PM9. They're just a bit bigger and heavier, but they'll shoot +P 9mm loads. Gives you a LOT more bang for protecting your # 1 asset.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> Thanks 4 the fasr esponses.
> Here in Ohio the Ruger is priced at 329 and the Keltec 289, but the Rugers on sale for 299 right now.
> Yea at 350lbs, My weight and holsters are a big PITA. LOL HG


With a winter coat on you should be able to carry a 500 Smith :anim_lol:


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> With a winter coat on you should be able to carry a 500 Smith :anim_lol:


The thought of a winter coat makes me swat. LOL

If I can get a good holster then Id love keeping the 45 to carry, but Im afraid to go broke trying holsters. Thought about stitching my jeans pocket so the gun will just fit in them were the handle just sticks out??? Think that might work?? HG


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

drummin man 627 said:


> Hemmigremmie, I, too am "waistline challenged" (325 lbs) I found that a small gun, in a cheap cloth holster fits in, and is pretty stable in the watch pocket of my jeans. Either the FEG, or the Beretta 84 just have the grip sticking out. My Pocket "T"  shirt covers it up. .....And they are easier to draw than when IWB.


Thats what Im lookin at gettin. What kind of holster is it? Hg


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> The thought of a winter coat makes me swat. LOL
> 
> If I can get a good holster then Id love keeping the 45 to carry, but Im afraid to go broke trying holsters. Thought about stitching my jeans pocket so the gun will just fit in them were the handle just sticks out??? Think that might work?? HG


off topic but do you own a Gremlin with a Hemi in it?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> If I can get a good holster then Id love keeping the 45 to carry, but Im afraid to go broke trying holsters.


If you can afford a P3AT or LCP, then you wouldn't go broke trying a few holsters.  Besides that, when they're hardly used, most have a decent resale value (atleast most that would be worth trying).

Also, you didn't really answer any of the questions that were asked of you. 

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out a Beretta 84FS or Walther PPK/S - both are great .380's.

Having said that, there are many subcompact 9mm's available now which are very diminuative.

And the 9mm is a much better caliber.

Good luck.

Will


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

My 70 year old mom just bought a LCP. We picked it up tuesday, went to the range to make sure it funtioned well and found out friday they were recalled. Ruger does not have the fix yet so it was wait and see till they send her the notice in the mail. She bought it for her annual trip to Florida and was worried she would be without. Thanks to my local shop Jalensky's, they took it back for full credit, pulled the rest off the shelf And sold her a like new Sig 232 two tone with night sights for 100 bucks more. That is one sweet little machine. Great trigger, smooth action and the slide glides like it is on ball bearings. If you still want a poly, go with the Kel tech.


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> off topic but do you own a Gremlin with a Hemi in it?


I have a tubbed out Gremlin that I was puttin a 354 Hemi into, but it was way wide so I have a blown sbc in it now.:mrgreen: HG


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Also, you didn't really answer any of the questions that were asked of you. 

What question didnt I answer????

Im a huge guy that wants oppinions on .380's and have trouble finding a good holster. What didnt I answer??:smt119 Im confused?? HG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hemmigreemie said:


> Also, you didn't really answer any of the questions that were asked of you.
> 
> What question didnt I answer????
> 
> Im a huge guy that wants oppinions on .380's and have trouble finding a good holster. What didnt I answer??:smt119 Im confused?? HG





BeefyBeefo said:


> Have you tried OWB holsters? What holster do you use? Belt?


There's a few.



Todd said:


> Just some food for thought here. It sounds to me like you just haven't found the right holster yet. A good holster, and belt, will make the world of difference. Also remember that if you carry IWB, you need to wear pants a couple inches bigger in the waist than you normally would to accommodate for the gun. I good holster, belt, and some new pants may be a cheaper investment than buying a new gun and will allow you to still carry your .45, which IMHO, is preferable to a .380.





BeefyBeefo said:


> If you can afford a P3AT or LCP, then you wouldn't go broke trying a few holsters.  Besides that, when they're hardly used, most have a decent resale value (atleast most that would be worth trying).


Any thoughts on that?

-Jeff-


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> I have a tubbed out Gremlin that I was puttin a 354 Hemi into, but it was way wide so I have a blown sbc in it now.:mrgreen: HG


That thing must fly!


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> That thing must fly!


LOL. Hopefully. If I ever get it done. Ill post a link to it sometime. HG


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

OK. I see.

Yea I think the IWB is a good idea and my pants are usually carpenter style, but if i buy 3 or 4 good holsters to find the right, then I coulda just bought a .380.

And I love the .45, but I think its to big to carry for conealment regardless of what holster i get. HG


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

If anyones interested. Heres the link to my Gremlin. Feedback appreciated. HG:smt023

http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/journal.php?action=view&journalid=2415


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> If anyones interested. Heres the link to my Gremlin. Feedback appreciated. HG:smt023
> 
> http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/journal.php?action=view&journalid=2415


That's awesome, hemi. I was born and raised in Kenosha. AMC's were everywhere and I owned my fair share. I always wanted to make a silly fast Gremlin. Good job!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> OK. I see.
> 
> Yea I think the IWB is a good idea and my pants are usually carpenter style, but if i buy 3 or 4 good holsters to find the right, then I coulda just bought a .380.
> 
> And I love the .45, but I think its to big to carry for conealment regardless of what holster i get. HG


Buy a kel tec p3at and get a pocket holster, wear a oversize shirt and no one will know its there.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've just added a P232 to my "family". I've shot the P232 several times before at the range I used to shoot at in Colorado. They had one as a rental. I now have one of my own. Pictures coming soon.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> I've just added a P232 to my "family". I've shot the P232 several times before at the range I used to shoot at in Colorado. They had one as a rental. I now have one of my own. Pictures coming soon.


:smt023 I love Sigs.


----------



## Hairy Clipper (Nov 3, 2008)

I bought the LCP early on...Yes! I heard it got recalled. But, at 56 years old I have yet to drop a handgun. I guess that must be the exeption to the rule.

Hairy


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Hairy Clipper said:


> But, at 56 years old I have yet to drop a handgun.


There's _always_ a first time.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Hairy Clipper said:


> I bought the LCP early on...Yes! I heard it got recalled. But, at 56 years old I have yet to drop a handgun. I guess that must be the exeption to the rule.
> 
> Hairy


Don't give yourself bad karma. I also bought the LCP early on. Yep, I registered myself with Ruger to get set up for the fix. I don't carry it much, so it doesn't bother me to send it in and get the free mag. Rather have it fixed than take the chance of an AD.:smt023


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> I've just added a P232 to my "family". I've shot the P232 several times before at the range I used to shoot at in Colorado. They had one as a rental. I now have one of my own. Pictures coming soon.


Let us know how it goes.:smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

i carry the Ruger LCP most of the time. During the summer months while in shorts I used a pocket holster. Now with the weather cooling off I am using the new Fobus Evolution (Ithink thats the name.) Very small paddle holster so it is easy on and off. I wear it about below the kidney and I forget that its even there.

BTW, its a pretty accurate little thing as well.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

P3at or LCP, can't go wrong. I enjoy the finish of the LCP over a P3AT.


----------



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

I really like my Bersa Thunder .380. 

If you're ever at a pawn shop or gun show and you see a Lorcin .380, run away as fast as you can. Had one once and named it the Locin Jammin' .380.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

Kel-Tec P3AT for sure. Carries like a wallet :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Second post to this. Although I love my LCP, haven't sent it back in yet for the recall, I carry it all the time.

I have to admit though that I have fallen in love with Sig and am seriously contemplating purchasing a P232. If I go this route, I will buy a SS model, yes a bit heavier, but hell it's a Sig!!!!!!

Having said that, buy the LCP, you will not be disappointed, unless of course you are one of those folks that aren't satisfied with anything.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I am Option 3. How so? I am sure the best 380 available for the least money is the Bersa Thunder 380. I have owned mine for years and hasn't hiccuped yet. Of your two choices I would go with the Kel-Tec. Again, why? I have a Kel-Tec P32 and it is a great little gun. Regards, Richard


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have never owned any of the weapons listed (except for the shovel)....but I voted for the Keltec.

I have owned a Walther PPK/S...and I liked it


----------



## ViperJon (Jun 8, 2007)

No love for the Seecamp?


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't think I like those preset hammers. What's a good model of shovel?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked the shovel.


----------



## GED (Feb 4, 2009)

*.380*

If you can find a good one , look at the P230 sig. small and will handle anything you run through it. houge grips with finger grips.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Bersa .380 sold my LCP to buy it, and very very happy.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll add one more vote for a Beretta. I have the 85FS and it is rock solid.


W


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the Beretta and Sig are probably the best of the bunch mentioned here. But remember, they are hardly the pocket guns that the Ruger and Keltec are. So, that's probably what the original poster had in mind


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

If I were you I would go and check on a glock 25, if you are really wanting a .380. I have held and shot a Kel-Tec .380. Cant stand them and werent very accurate. My cousin just bought a Skyy 9mm that was pretty nice. Not a bad price since he picked it up new for $300 after taxes.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Brevard said:


> If I were you I would go and check on a glock 25, if you are really wanting a .380.


The Glock 25, and 28, are not sold in the US (except possibly to LEOs). They are made primarily for markets where owning the "military caliber" 9mm is prohibited.


----------



## Cheff1983 (Feb 17, 2009)

After holding the p-3at I would not feel comfortable carrying the gun myself but it would be great for my wife. around here I would go with the Kel-tec and not the ruger since the ruger is very hard to come by in GA. For me personally I would go with the kel-tec pf-9 or the p-11


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Todd said:


> The Glock 25, and 28, are not sold in the US (except possibly to LEOs). They are made primarily for markets where owning the "military caliber" 9mm is prohibited.


They were made primarily for people in South America. You can get them it is just a pain in the butt. Some gun shops have the ability to get some. It never hurts to ask. I posted this once one the glock section I believe.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Brevard said:


> You can get them it is just a pain in the butt. Some gun shops have the ability to get some.


So you know of guns shops have the ability to circumvent import laws? Last I heard they are prohibited from sale here in the U.S. as they don't meet federal import standards or criteria for firearms import. If you have some new information, I'd love to see it. If some shop told me they could get a .380 Glock for me, I'd call BS and/or think something illegal was going on. Either way, not a chance they'd get my business.

Edit: Did some more research and found this out:

Many of the Glock's parts and sometimes the whole gun are dictated or limited by the BATF's system of "import points". To qualify for import a pistol must score 75 points based on the BATF's system which is below:

Characteristic  & Points 
Length: for each 1/4" over 6" (1 )
Forged steel frame (15)
Forged HTS alloy frame (20)
Unloaded weight w/mag (per oz.) (1) 
.22 short and .25 auto (0)
.22 LR and 7.65mm to .380 auto (3) 
9mm parabellum and over (10)
Locked breech mechanism (5) 
Loaded chamber indicator (5) 
Grip safety (3) 
Magazine safety (5)
Firing pin block or lock (10) 
External hammer (2) 
Double action 10 
Drift adjustable target sight (5)
Click adjustable target sight (10)
Target grips (5)
 Target trigger (2)

The Glock 17 scores an 80 and the 26 scores the minimum 75

Changes and features made to Glocks to comply with the BATF rules:
- all models are imported with a cheap click-adjustable rear sight that is replaced at the factory with the stock sight
- target (grooved) trigger added to compacts & subcompacts
- target grips added to all models (required for the subcompacts)
- *due to their caliber, .380 autos (G25 & G28) do not score enough points to be imported*


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

They could be wrong. I will check and see. Last I heard you could get them.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I had go make a call to find out. The guy told me he can get them. But for law enforcement only. Which is why he told me he could get them because the two guys I was with are both inthe Sheriff's department.

And from what I have just read online there is alot of info that states law enforcements and government agents can get those guns.

But, it is a shame since the bureaucrats have decided for us that we can't have them here in the land of the free where we are not as free as our constitution says we should be.


----------



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

GED said:


> If you can find a good one , look at the P230 sig. small and will handle anything you run through it. houge grips with finger grips.


About 10 yrs. ago I bought a Sig 230. I read all the glowing reports & had to have one. It was slightly used from someone I knew that bought a new handgun every couple months & traded them in just as fast.
It was a jam o matic. FMJ rounds jammed all the time. Got rid of it quick.
If you can find a good one & try it out, OK. Mine was probably the exception.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> The LCP just plain looks nicer than the KT, which alone is good enough for me.


When it comes to a CCW weapon, the *ONLY* part of the gun I want the BG to see is the open end of the barrel pointed at his face! As they taught us in architecture school, form _follows_ function.

As far as the shovel, it reminds me of the lyrics from a Spike Jones song...
_Never hit your grandma with a shovel,
It leaves a bad impression on her mind._

Scott


----------



## GED (Feb 4, 2009)

About 10 yrs. ago I bought a Sig 230. I read all the glowing reports & had to have one. It was slightly used from someone I knew that bought a new handgun every couple months & traded them in just as fast.
It was a jam o matic. FMJ rounds jammed all the time. Got rid of it quick.
If you can find a good one & try it out, OK. Mine was probably the exception.
Reply With Quote

Sorry to hear your p 230 jamed a lot however I have put 2000 rounds, factory ,black talons and my reloads, through my p 230 with no jams. I would have had a gunsmith look at it first before getting rid of it .


----------



## Binks (Mar 11, 2009)

I strongly recommend the SIG-Sauer P232; it is my favorite gun. I have been carrying a P230 or a P232 in my pocket for almost 20 years, and I have never had any problems, as long as I clean and maintain the gun regularly.


----------



## Razorback58 (Mar 20, 2009)

I voted for the shovel, since I haven't been able to find ammo for my .380! :anim_lol:


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I want to get a Kahr 380. It seems to be about as thin as the Keltec 380. That new Micro Eagle is interesting, but rather heavy, and it is thick. I looked at one recently.


----------



## BadKarma (Jan 14, 2008)

I will never part with my LCP..love it


----------



## PeteG (Feb 5, 2009)

BadKarma said:


> I will never part with my LCP..love it


Same here :smt023


----------



## hmcmedic (Jan 31, 2009)

I love my LCP, finding ammo is tough. I have very limited experience but I did shoot a few 380 guns before purchasing the Ruger. I didn't enjoy shooting it that much until I got the pinky extensions on my magazines. Now I can shoot it all day and have become pretty good with it. My first gun was a Ruger 10-22 and then a Ruger Blackhawk in 357 stainless so I feel good going with Ruger.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

I voted Ruger, but I would be afraid that's what I would throw in my pocket every day because it's easy. I like a hi cap 9mm, 6+1 of 380 just doesn't seem like enough to me.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Not enough choices, i would pick a beretta model 84 or the browning variant. I want a .380 with high capacity and controlabilty. I would not count out a Sig 232 either.


----------



## KS Trekker (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a Ruger LCP for times when my Glock 26 is too bulky.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a keltec p380 and it is easy to carry. I dont think it protects me as well as my glock 27 which is not as easy to carry. The shovel would do the job if I could get close enough. Hey, that's the same as the 380, get close enough!


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

The new Kahr P380 totally outclasses the LCP. I bought an LCP when they first came out and it is a good little concealment pistol. But I like to practise a lot and after a few magazines thru the LCP it gets downright uncomfortable to shoot. I recently bought a Kahr P380 and feel it's a much better pistol in every way. You can shoot it comfortably all day and the sights are a huge improvement. Try one and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

IndyRob said:


> Something wrong with a Bersa .380 CC?


Yes!....IMO, it's not really a "pocket" gun. I have one also and it's just a little to big and bulky to carry in pocket unless you're trotting around the farm all day in coveralls.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*.380*

I like the Sig P232. The next runner up is the PPK.


----------



## ahenthus (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree about the Sig P232. Mine is a P230 but it is basically the same gun.


----------



## mikecu (May 22, 2009)

*P232 and pre-2002 PPK(not S&W)*

:smt023The Sig P232 is great. My every day carry before that was a Walther PPK/s(not the S&W version) and I liked that one too. I don't like the micro's that leave your pinky dangling and your ring finger at the bottom.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*I voted for the Keltec*

I have always been a pretty big Ruger fan, but I voted for the Keltec here. I have heard too many horror stories about Ruger handguns. I, for one, am not willing to wait a year to get back a weapon that i need.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

falchunt said:


> I have heard too many horror stories about Ruger handguns.


Horror stories??? A recall to repair a POSSIBLE malfunction is all I've heard about. Sent mine in for the recall and got it back in 4 weeks. A year??? Where do you get your info from?:watching:


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I own a keltec p3at. Having said that, I'd consider getting a small revolver in 38. Ruger's new LCR or any of the lightweight Smiths. I'm in the process of selling my 380 to purchase one of the above mentioned. I'm a big old guy who has trouble with little semiautos. My eyes and hands get in the way. Also, I don't like the idea of not having a slide stop.


----------



## BradS (Jun 11, 2009)

Since I have the LCP that is what I would recommend. I have shot about 300 rounds through it. In my opinion very accurate out to 15 yards. Anything past that is a challenge for me. Of course, chances are it won't be used further than 15 yards out. I carry in the right front pocket, and never leave without it... I still have my Glock 27, the LCP is so much easier to carry.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

After owning my LCP for several months, I finally took the time to learn how to shoot it accurately, because I was thinking about ordering a CT laser sight for it, and I just wanted to see if it was accurate enough to be worth the expenditure. 

I kept working with my grip and sight picture until, by using a little Kentucky windage, I was able to consistently put 10 shots inside a 4" circle around the bullseye, at 10 yards. I was very pleased with myself, and decided that the little gun was accurate enough to be worth the $160 I was about to spend on it for the laser sight.

I was pleased to see that the Crimson Trace laser sight was a very good quality item, easy to install, and most importantly, that it worked seamlessly with the way I fired the pistol. After a little trouble understanding the sighting in instructions, I finally figured it out, and discovered that I could now shoot smaller groups, at greater distances, and do it much, much faster.

I am now much more confident with my 'mouse gun,' and actually feel like I could stop a threat with it, if I had to, at something other than point-blank type distances.


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

Ruger seems to be ahead in your poll for one reason--it is a Ruger; the difference is it is not the 38 spl 101 and it is not the 22LRs Mark I, II or III. Kel Tec is in the business of small and is successful with a limited lifetime warranty. It is less expensive and truly for the pocket. It is not a target gun and it is not a big time defense gun but if you want to have CCW and do not want a load in your pocket--the Kel Tec is the one. It is small and somewhat inconvenient in size so you have to get used to it but you will carry it and have it all the time and not make any excuses on size or weight.


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Sig p232!


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

tekhead1219 said:


> Horror stories??? A recall to repair a POSSIBLE malfunction is all I've heard about. Sent mine in for the recall and got it back in 4 weeks. A year??? Where do you get your info from?:watching:


I go back and forth with a local LEO who runs ccw classes and self defense classes. He has more guns in his arsenol than I will probably ever be fortunate enough to have. Just this last year he had 2 ruger's that he had to send in. 1 took 4 months to get back, and he is _still_ waiting on the other one. I have always been a big Ruger fan, have 2 rifles and I _was_ planning on getting a P345, but I couldn't blame him when he decided to sell off his Ruger collection, rifles included.


----------



## Green Teeth (Jul 13, 2009)

My wife uses a Walther PPK/S as her carry weapon and loves it. Yes, we went through the recall and it was a pain, but she wouldn't trade it for anything. She says it just works for her better than anything else, and she has tried on a lot of guns.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the new sig in 380 is interesting
but i'm just not sure about a pocket gun unless with cargo pants


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

May I throw a wrench into the box!

My EDC up to last week was the LCP. I happened upon a Kel Tec P11. Liked the feel and the fact it is a bigger and more available round, 9mm. I compared it against the LCP and to be truthful it is a bit bigger and a bit heavier, but so far I have not found an issue carrying it.

And if you are considering a PPK, P232, P380, or the like, this 9mm Kel Tec is probably equally the same size if not smaller. And did I mention less expensive?

I know all the experts here are gonna slam Kel Tec, but ya know they are in the top 10 for a reason. This is the first ever Kel Tec for me and so far I really like it. And it shoots straight and accurate.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

nice wrench, 'paws


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

It's not on the poll....but have you looked at the Walther PK380? Tried one this past weekend.......quite impressed.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I got a Kel-Tec p3at. Not a range gun, but it does not need to be. It does what it was made for, and does it well.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

*My Wife & I own and carry 3 different .380's*

Not enough choices on your survey - so I voted hit them with a shovel.

None of our .380's are on the survey, but they should be.

We shoot & carry a Walther PPKS. It is light & shoots like a dream.










Also 2 Sig Sauer's - 1 P230 SL and 1 P232 - both are excellent guns and very light & not at all bulky - easy to carry & hide.










They all 3 shoot well and are very well made.

If you learn how to shoot them, they are deadly.

Update - we just added 2 Ruger LCP's - just shoot them a few times but did well at close distance - no jams., unbelievably light and small - it's been in my front pocket since I bought it in a DeSantis pocket holster.










AHHH just what I needed another gun ...

:smt1099


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I know this is not one of the options but here are my two cents.

Look at Kahr, they make a 9mm that is tiny.

About the Sig 232, nice gun but it's big enough to shoot a 9mm. I will wait and buy one after they do that.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Desertrat said:


> It's not on the poll....but have you looked at the Walther PK380? Tried one this past weekend.......quite impressed.


BTW Where did you see a real live PK380?
I did not know they were even shipping those yet!


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Walther PK380! It's about the same price (mid-$300's) and it's Walther quality. I've owned the P22 and the P99 and loved them both for their reliability and ergonomics-they feel great in my hand.


----------



## HogMan87 (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the Sig p232 SS. I carry it now and then.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wouldn't have either, but thats just me.


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

*P3at*

P3AT is a good firearm. Relatively cheap, reliable, light weight, and easy to clean. Great bug. The .380 ammo is always out of stock and overpriced when it is available. Take a look at the taurus 709 slim - $350 - $400. Not much bigger, better caliber, and ammo is much easier to find. The recoil is also considerably better the the keltec 9mm lineup.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*If I had no choice...*

...I'd carry a Beretta 84...


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

I didn't vote because it's the same gun...


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

sheepdog said:


> ...I'd carry a Beretta 84...


You carry a 84? It's a large frame .380, I have one never considered carrying it. I know what you mean I think..


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Id get a Kahr P380 but thats might just be me

RCG


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Ill never sell my ruger LCP but am considering getting a second 380 - the new sig that is like the Mustang


----------



## Ogre (Jan 7, 2010)

*Getting A .380*

Go with the Bersa Thunder 380. It's a dang good little weapon.


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

*.380 opinion*

I like the Ruger LCP; she's plenty small enough to hide anywhere. Not a range gun, bites and barks a bit harshly, but for CC, I think she's nigh perfect, leastways for me.


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

OK so I'm not the most manly of men since I can not accurately shoot the LCP. The darn thing to me kicks like a mule. I can not shoot it well with two fingers. Yes, like my buddy keeps telling me, learn to shoot without your pinky holding onto something. I can't!

For concealed carry the .380 seems to be a really popular choice these days. So much so that I can not find any ammo for it in my area. Yup, your mileage probably varies, but the local gun shops only seemingly have enough such that they'll sell it to anyone who buys a new gun but that's about it.

For CCW, I like a 9mm. I like my Glock 19. A little big but I know that it'll serve well in the event, God forbid, that it is necessary. Lately I have been carrying my Glock 26 more and more. It, to me, is the perfect combination of firepower and size. Besides, I am shooting the hell out of it trying to get very comfortable with it. Purchased a +2 mag extension and the grip is ideal now. 

Nice .380: Bersa Thunder


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I voted LCP because I have one and that must mean it's awesome. I'm considering that new little Sig .380. It looks good. Then maybe a .32 acp to carry for when I run into "richard simmons" caliber perps.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the ruger lcp does not kick like a mule
if someone thinks it kicks like a mule rent a 357 mag and 44 mag or 10mm
the 10mm kicked so much the FBI dropped it and went to .40


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree. The LCP most certainly does not, "kick like a mule." I hate to admit it, but when folks type that the LCP "kicks like a mule" I can't help but think that person is quite possibly a weirdo.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

If your normal carry is a 45 and you are a big man look for a 9mm compact. At least you will be able to grip it with 4 of your fingers.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

If the fight is so close to where I would be using a 380 acp, I would much rather hit them over the head with a shovel


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Mariano said:


> If the fight is so close to where I would be using a 380 acp, I would much rather hit them over the head with a shovel


Wow - must be a pretty small shovel that you can keep in a pants pocket during all your waking hours, and be ready to be used at a moments notice (like a small .380).


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Mariano

Pretty dull answer.

:smt1099


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

between the ruger and the keltec I would get the ruger. Although I would also like to add another option. Look into the Keltec PF-9. its not much larger than its 380 counterpart but it has alot more knock down in a chambering that is much easier to find and has more knock down. it also holds the same amound of ammo as the above 2 guns. Its the one I am personally buying right now for a CCW. I am getting this with a crimson trace laser. I normally don't like the lasers but after using my friends LCP with the crimson trace I really liked it and its so cheap for the Keltecs I said why not.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

check the latest issue of HANDGUNS from G&A
very nice article on testing several 380's


----------

